# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Непонятная задержка UDP пакетов linux

## ddraw

Есть линух, раздает инет, есть два провайдера.
Iptables, iproute 2, htb, vpn.

Через одного все работает хорошо.

Через другого имеется задержка пакетов, примерно 20% пакетов приходящих на больной интерфейс, задерживаются внутри маршрутизатора на несколько секунд или теряются вовсе.

Проблема только с UDP.

Шейпы отключал не помогло, сервак не перегружен, каналы не загружены. Цепляюсь напрямую мимо сервака, потерь нет. 

Больной интерфейс имеет ADSL pppoe, был переименовал ifrename для удобства работы с билингом.

----------


## mr.L

Эээ... а насчёт задержки из-за маршрутизации мыслей нет) и какой ещё у тебя шайтан - ящик?

----------


## ddraw

проблема решилась путем добовления правила в нат, для каждого udp порта, на котором наблюдалась задержка

----------


## mr.L

суровые будни =)

----------

